# Gore Vidal interview. Interesting, short read.



## SevenWritez (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/15/magazine/15wwln-Q4-t.html?ref=books

The guy seems like a crude, angry twat, but perhaps I'm just an ignorant part of the public who can not appreciate his genius (as he so bluntly says of other critics). Either way, I suddenly want to find one of his novels.

Has anyone here read his work? If so, what did you think of it?


----------



## Akumu (Jun 21, 2008)

I've only read non-fiction essays of his, unfortunately, but the guy's a genius.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (Jun 21, 2008)

LMAO. That interview was awesome.


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor (Jun 21, 2008)

That was extremely entertaining.  If you thought he was an angry twat it because at the time you clicked on that link you had expectations.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 21, 2008)

No, actually, he's really this bitchy little twat.   He makes Truman Capote look like Hemingway.


----------



## SevenWritez (Jun 21, 2008)

Charlie_Eleanor said:


> That was extremely entertaining. If you thought he was an angry twat it because at the time you clicked on that link you had expectations.


 
Not really. When I clicked on the link I was thinking, "Who tha' fuck is deez guy, dawg?" 

After reading through it, I came away with the both the feeling of wanting to see his work as well as considering him a bitchy old man.

Akumu, thanks for the response. That's all the incentive I need to go look for one of his novels. After I finish the two novels I'm on now I'll go see what I can grab. Wikipedia says his first novel was a success, so I guess I'll start there. 

Lin. That's funny. And though there's no reason to write it, I shall anyway. Hemingway is fucking awesome. Yep. Reading For Whom the Bells Tolls now and loving it.


----------



## strangedaze (Jun 22, 2008)

"You were chaste?"

By who?


ahahahahah gold. apparently Kerouac offered to give Vidal a blowjob but Gore had none of it.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 22, 2008)

Highly unlikely anecdote.  Kerouac wasn't a homosexual and I don't think Vidal would turn it down.  The guy practically has BOTTOM stenciled on his forehead.

BTW, he means "By whom"


----------

